# Extrem Hartneckiger Win/ DirectX Fehler trotz mehrmaliger Neuinstallation



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag !!

Ich habe auf meinem PC BF4 Gespielt über eine dauer von 6 monaten mit Win7 Ultimate 64Bit inkl. SP1 und aller Updates .... Ohne Probleme
Dann habe ich eines Tages Win 8.1 64Bit Installiert da ich einfach mal was neues wollte, auch mit dem besagten Windows habe ich wieder BF4 Installiert und Gespielt..
Da ich mich aber nicht an diese Win8 Kacheln gewöhnen konnte wechselte ich doch wieder auf mein Win 7 64Bit zurück..
Seither kann ich kein BF4 mehr Installieren...
Origin schreibt nach dem Kompletten 30GB Download ..Installation Abgebrochen interner DirectX fehler...
Dann habe ich Win7 mittels DVD und Komplettformatierung der Platte neu Installiert ..
Danach SP1 Drauf ,Chipsatz Treiber drauf USB,WLAN und AUDIO Treiber Drauf SP1 Drauf .Alle ca.200Win Updates Drauf und probiert neu zu Installieren ..
Wieder das Selbe Problem...
Hab dann EA angerufen der Support riet mir den DX Web Installer Hwerunterzuladen und Auszuführen ..
Habe ihn vor 10 Min. Geladen und ausgeführt ..Am ende dieses Prozesses bzw. der Installationsroutine steht....
INTERNER SYSTEMFEHLER.
Weitere Informationen zum Ermitteln des Problem finden sie in den Dateien "dxerror.log" im Ordner " Windows"

Diese Logdatei hab ich hier im Threat als Anhang drangepackt..
EDIT oder Doch nicht...PCGH schreib ungültiges Dateiformat...

Der PC Funktioniert jedoch ansonsten ohne PROBLEME !!
GPU-CPU-RAM-SSD-SOUND USW. ALLES WORKED ganz Normal Internetvideos usw. werden auch ohne Probleme angezeigt...



--------------------
[07/03/14 23:39:08] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5738, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    Failed API:		SetupIterateCabinet()
    Error:		(1224) - Der Vorgang ist bei einer Datei mit einem geöffneten Bereich, der einem Benutzer zugeordnet ist, nicht anwendbar.



    Unable to iterate through Z:\PROGRA~2\ORIGIN~1\BATTLE~1\__INST~1\directx\redist\Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab. The file may be damaged.

--------------------
[07/03/14 23:39:08] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/03/14 23:39:08] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/03/14 23:39:09] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dsinline.h, line: 302, function: DXRemoveFile

    Unable to remove C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX4E72.tmp.

--------------------
[07/03/14 23:39:09] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: inline.h, line: 331, function: CleanUpDirectory

    Unable to remove: C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX4E72.tmp\infinst.exe which is locked, reason = 5.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:10:07] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5738, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    Failed API:		SetupIterateCabinet()
    Error:		(1224) - Der Vorgang ist bei einer Datei mit einem geöffneten Bereich, der einem Benutzer zugeordnet ist, nicht anwendbar.



    Unable to iterate through Z:\PROGRA~2\ORIGIN~1\BATTLE~1\__INST~1\directx\redist\Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab. The file may be damaged.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:10:07] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:10:07] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:10:08] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dsinline.h, line: 302, function: DXRemoveFile

    Unable to remove C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXFE2C.tmp.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:10:08] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: inline.h, line: 331, function: CleanUpDirectory

    Unable to remove: C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXFE2C.tmp\infinst.exe which is locked, reason = 5.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:02] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5738, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    Failed API:		SetupIterateCabinet()
    Error:		(1224) - Der Vorgang ist bei einer Datei mit einem geöffneten Bereich, der einem Benutzer zugeordnet ist, nicht anwendbar.



    Unable to iterate through Z:\PROGRA~2\ORIGIN~1\BATTLE~1\__INST~1\directx\redist\Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab. The file may be damaged.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:02] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:02] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:03] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dsinline.h, line: 302, function: DXRemoveFile

    Unable to remove C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXB183.tmp.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:03] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: inline.h, line: 331, function: CleanUpDirectory

    Unable to remove: C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DXB183.tmp\infinst.exe which is locked, reason = 5.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:42] module: dxupdate(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5738, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    Failed API:		SetupIterateCabinet()
    Error:		(1224) - Der Vorgang ist bei einer Datei mit einem geöffneten Bereich, der einem Benutzer zugeordnet ist, nicht anwendbar.



    Unable to iterate through Z:\PROGRA~2\ORIGIN~1\BATTLE~1\__INST~1\directx\redist\Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab. The file may be damaged.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:42] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:42] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:43] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dsinline.h, line: 302, function: DXRemoveFile

    Unable to remove C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX4DD1.tmp.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:13:43] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: inline.h, line: 331, function: CleanUpDirectory

    Unable to remove: C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX4DD1.tmp\infinst.exe which is locked, reason = 5.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:20:02] module: dxupdate(Nov 19 2010), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5738, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

    Failed API:		SetupIterateCabinet()
    Error:		(1224) - Der Vorgang ist bei einer Datei mit einem geöffneten Bereich, der einem Benutzer zugeordnet ist, nicht anwendbar.



    Unable to iterate through C:\Windows\system32\DirectX\WebSetup\Feb2006_XACT_x64.cab. The file may be damaged.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:20:02] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

    DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:20:02] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: setup.cpp, line: 1727, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

    InstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:20:03] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: dsinline.h, line: 302, function: DXRemoveFile

    Unable to remove C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX19E7.tmp.

--------------------
[07/04/14 18:20:03] module: dsetup32(Mar 30 2011), file: inline.h, line: 331, function: CleanUpDirectory

    Unable to remove: C:\Users\KOMPRE~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX19E7.tmp\infinst.exe which is locked, reason = 5.




Mein SYSTEM:

Win/ ULTIMATE 64Bit --> Legal+Aktiviert inkl. SP1 und aller Updates
16GB DDR3 2133er RAM
Sapphire R9 290X neuester Catalyst 14.6RC Treiber
Intel 4770K
ASUS Formula 6 Maximus neuestes BIOS
Bootplatte ist Samsung 840EVO 120GB neuestes Firmwareupdate
Dann 2 Mal SSD Samsung 840 PRO 250GB Jeweils neuestes Firmwareupdate
Sound und AC WLAN onboard Neueste Treiber 
Kühlung mittels  Wasserkreislauf und Kompressor als Kältegenerator aber alles im TEMPERATUR-PLUS Bereich


VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE !!!!!!:


----------



## Panagianus (4. Juli 2014)

Ich kenn mich da nicht sonderlich aus... Aber ich würde mal versuchen dx einfach zu installieren (ohne spiel)


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

lade den "DirectX Offline Installer" runter. 

Ist der gleiche, nur dass Dateien nicht nachgeladen aus dem Internet werden,
der müsste funktionieren:
Download DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

Beides Funktioniert Nicht !!
DX offline Loader selbes Problem und die erste Antwort ist sowieso Umsonst vom Pangasius...


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

aus den Log-Dateien erkenne ich,
dass etwas mit dem temporären Ordner nicht stimmt.

Windowstaste + R gleichzeitig drücken,
%temp%

den Ordner mal komplett leeren


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

Ordner leeren nicht möglich da steht Thumbs ist eine Systemdatei

Im ANhANG SCREENSHOT TEIL 

Vielen Dank für deine MÜHE bis JETZT !!!


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

dann muss da anders ran:

CCleaner + CCEnhancer mal durchlaufen lassen,

falls wichtige Passwörter drauf sind,
überall bei Passwort Haken raus

bei Spiele auch alle Haken raus


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

Ordner Leeren Bedeutet für mich %TEMP% einegeben ordner doppelklicken dann sehe ich haufenweise dateien und ...ziehe ein Blaues Feld mit de rmaus über alle dateien und dann Löschen....

ok wart bitte 3 minuten ..instlliere schnell cc cleaner

gemacht ...225 MB wudrden von Cleaner entfernt auch REGEDIT fehler habe ich Drüberlaufenlassen ...ca.20Fehler entfernt..

offline DX installer... ausgeführt selbes Problem..


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

dann mal PC neustarten und vom DirectX Offline Installer installieren,
hoffe es funktioniert


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

ok ich komme bald wieder.... Bitte bleib an meiner sache dran !! Es muss nicht unbedingt Heute sofort gelöst werden , aber es wäre schön wenn du weiterhin mithilfst bei meinem Problem !!
VIELEN DANK !!!!


----------



## Panagianus (4. Juli 2014)

Mit ccleaner auch die registery reinigen


----------



## kevin123 (4. Juli 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Mit ccleaner auch die registery reinigen


Hat er gemacht, hat er gesagt


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. Juli 2014)

und wie sieht das mit anderen spielen aus ? kommen da auch irgendwelche fehler ?


PS: hab hier mal was gefunden 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3umR5vLcPwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

Falls es immer noch nicht geht, gibts noch den Ass im Ärmel:
Run As System Free Download

mit dem Programm die DXSetup.exe aus dem Offline Installer starten

Gruß


----------



## Geldmann3 (4. Juli 2014)

Hatte auch mal ein solches Problem, dabei lag es an einer fehlerhaften Windows 7 installations CD. Geholfen hat am Ende nur eine komplette Neuinstallation von einem anderen Datenträger.


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

Run as system programm produziert den selben Fehler....
An der Win DVD kann es nicht Liegen das ist die Selbe wie auch schon vor 6 Monaten als BF4 und DX noch ging.....
Das Video oben ist leider nicht aktuell..
BZW. glaube ich nicht das es an ORIGIN liegt , den der DX installer ist ja einen NON ORIGIN Installationsroutine und der Funktioniert ja auch nicht !!!!!!

okm ich probiere jetzt gerade syncron den TEst mit SKYRim installer....


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

überprüfe mal die Windowsdateien, ob die richtig funktionieren:

cmd.exe als Administrator starten,
sfc /scannow


----------



## TomatenKenny (4. Juli 2014)

DaMikexXxn schrieb:


> Run as system programm produziert den selben Fehler....
> An der Win DVD kann es nicht Liegen das ist die Selbe wie auch schon vor 6 Monaten als BF4 und DX noch ging.....
> Das Video oben ist leider nicht aktuell..
> BZW. glaube ich nicht das es an ORIGIN liegt , den der DX installer ist ja einen NON ORIGIN Installationsroutine und der Funktioniert ja auch nicht !!!!!!



hast du es wenigsten probiert da das vid oder zumindest die beschreiben editiert wurde für BF 4 



*Step 1. Goto your battlefield 3 (Or other origin game)  folder/directx/redist. Remove all .cab files (delete them) while leaving  the .dll and .exe files
Step 2. Copy your directx folder and place it in the __Installer folder (Or the main game directory).
Step 3. Install through Origin (If this doesn't work the first time repeat it at least 3 more times)

"Ivan Chang: for BF4 user
C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 4 Beta\__Installer\directx\redis*t"
This is a problem with origin. Many different origin games can also be fixed using this guide.*


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

was ist gemeint mit copy your DirectXfolder ?? der von C.Windows usw. oder der von orign ??
Aber der von origin wäre ja irgendwie gar nicht möglich zu kopieren da redist ja im Directx ordner von origin ist... Ich kann mir nicht Forstellen wie ich den Ordner in den ordnerkopieren soll in dem ich mich ja bei der arbeit befinde ???!

infomatrixxtipp....komm jetzt dran habe ich überlesen...

bereits 41% beim SCNA

Bereits 81%

Skyrim download brauch noch 2 min...
und im anhang der SCANNOW BERICHT !!!

Also keine Integritätsverletztungen erkannt ......


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

ich suche gerade nach einem Microsoft FixIt für das DirectX-Problem 

Edit:
Versuche mal das, ich suche mal noch weiter...:
http://support.microsoft.com/mats/Program_Install_and_Uninstall/de-de


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

VIELEN DANK !!!!!!


----------



## TerrorPuschel (4. Juli 2014)

Moin DaMikexXxn,

falls dein Problem immer besteht, hier ein anderen Tip der nicht mit dem OS zu tun hat.

*Klick mal bei BF4 in Origin auf Spiel-Einstellungen und deaktiviere mal Origin im Spiel.*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mal unter Win 7 und danach hat es super funktioniert.

MfG


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

IFIXIT sagt keine Probleme Erkannt deshalb wurden keine Reperaturen Angewandt.....

@ Terrorpuschel....

Fehler ein Interner DirectX Fehler ist Aufgetreten.....
BF4 Installation Abgebrochen..


----------



## padme (4. Juli 2014)

Geldmann3 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal ein solches Problem, dabei lag es an einer fehlerhaften Windows 7 installations CD. Geholfen hat am Ende nur eine komplette Neuinstallation von einem anderen Datenträger.


Hi, ich würde auch mal hier ansetzen. Lad dir ein sauberes image von Microsoft wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.


----------



## informatrixx (4. Juli 2014)

habe gerade das noch gefunden:
Interner Systemfehler bei DirectX - so gehen Sie vor

aber da steht was von Windows XP und DirectX 9,
moment, ich schaue nochmal


----------



## DaMikexXxn (4. Juli 2014)

Nein an diese Option Glaube ich nicht da sie einfach nicht REAL scheint doetwas ist eine Megaarbeit für nichts ....
Meine WIN7 DVD ist nicht Zerkratzt und hatt immer Funktioniert..
Da hatt sich auch jetzt nichts Geändert ...

Ich glaube eher DARAN DAS WIN 8.1 Etwas Tiefergehend in meinem SYSTEM verändert hatt und das nicht mehr Korrigierbar war und jetzt beim Retourwechseln auf Win7 zum Problem geworden ist-...... und Trotz SSD Formatierung noch Bestehen bleibt...

SKYRIM Download ist bei 92% bereits...


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juli 2014)

Lieber *DaMikexXxn*,

du hast es vorhin geschafft, sechs (!)Posts nacheinander zu erstellen und gerade nochmal einen Doppelpost; nach weiterem Durchsehen des Posts bin ich noch auf ein paar Multiposts gestoßen. 
Wenn du einem deiner bestehenden Posts etwas hinzufügen willst, dann nutze bitte den "Bearbeiten-Button". Doppel- oder Multiposts kannst du so ganz leicht vermeiden. 



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.6 Sonstiges*
> 
> 
> Doppel-Posts, das heißt zwei  aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen  Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die  „Bearbeiten“-Funktion.


Besten Gruß,
beren2707


----------



## DaMikexXxn (5. Juli 2014)

Skyrim Funktioniert auch nicht... Es insalliert zwar via Steam und ich kann es Starten aber es Startet dann doch nicht komplett es bleibt einfach ohne Reaktion wenn man auf Spielen Drückt..Als ob man nie einen Doppelklick auf die .exe datei gemacht hätte.......
Fehlermeldung kommt aber auch keine .... 

Also Problem weiterhin UNGELÖST ....


----------



## Invisiblo (5. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn es Aufwand ist: Schon mal versucht Windows auf der HDD zu installieren?


----------



## DaMikexXxn (5. Juli 2014)

SO DAS PROBLEM IST GELÖST !!!

PC per RESETknopf oder per Stromstecker abwürgen damit er einen Fehler Produziert ...Beim Nächsten Systemstart Abgesicherter MODUS auswählen und die Directx Installer datei rechtsklicken als ADMINISTRATOR Ausführen wählen dann Installiert es ohne Probleme...
Neustart in den Normalen WINDOWS Modus und siehe da alle Funktioniert wieder !! Anscheinend ein Dummer Windows Update Fehler eines Sicherheitsupdates das sie DX installation Blockt da es ja eine SYSTEMKOMPONENTE ist.....Die könnte ja einen Sicherheitsproblem Darstellen.... Im ABGESICHERTEN MODUS wird genau dieses ja Umgangen da es der ABGESICHERTE MODUS IST da kann ja nichts Passieren......

MICROSOFT


----------



## informatrixx (5. Juli 2014)

diesen Beitrag finde ich "EPIC" 

habe ich wieder ein bisschen dazugelernt 

mit ein bisschen überlegen / Tüfteln wäre ich vielleicht auch noch draufgekommen


----------

